# Me me me



## Jo

Hiya hunnies, some of you look strangley familier :D 

I'm Jo am 28 and life with my Oh who is 31 :? ooh sounds old written down
we have been together for 13yrs and engaged for 12
we have 2 Children Emily who is 7 and Jack who is 10 months

erm think thats about it

talk to you all soon
x


----------



## HB

Hellllloooo Stranger!!!

Welcome!!!!

xox


----------



## Tam

Hello Jo *waves* xx


----------



## Wobbles

Coeeeee :D 

*Pist* sorted your tickers out for you chick x


----------



## Jo

Thank you chick, i noticed but din't have time to tweek :D


----------



## KX

I don't know u I swear-never heard of u before :D 

Welcome hun, nice 2 c another familiar name xx


----------

